# ground rods



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you install your ground rods completely below grade level, or leave a few inches and the connector above grade?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Do you install your ground rods completely below
> grade level, or leave a few inches and the connector above grade?


 


I go about 6 inches below. And, I always drive 2 rods and have to trench, by hand at least 6 feet over to the other anyway.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Do you install your ground rods completely below grade level, or leave a few inches and the connector above grade?


 

unless you're using 10' rods, you have no choice but to bury it


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I leave 6" above ground and do not bury from one to the other.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

2-4" below.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Depends. If it's a nice lawn, or scheduled that way, drive it down with a DB acorn and good to go.

Out in the boonies, bullet proof ground, worn out over a TE77 rattle gun. will leave up to 8"above ground!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Unless protected from physical damage, you have no choice per NEC. Rod length aside.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Do you install your ground rods completely below grade level, or leave a few inches and the connector above grade?


Generally always put them below grade, even if only an inch. In concrete sidewalks and blacktop, it's difficult to do, so I generally start out with a 10' rod in those instances and leave a couple inches stick up.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Unless protected from physical damage, you have no choice per NEC. Rod length aside.


Normally 100% right:thumbsup:

But...

Being rotten, but what does 250.53(G) say?

Ground rods coming in a variety of sizes and lengths:laughing:

Should see some of the BS we have to go through on military contracts...


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

The problem I have is every inspector out here thinks #4 on the side of a house or exposed is subject to physical damage, so have been forced to start using the armored ground cable and I don't want the steel jacket in the dirt, sounds like I should start using 10'er's. I've been leaving it up three inches for the past few years. But always below grade in before I moved to CA.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Go to the inspector's meetngs. See if there are alternate ways around getting the inspector on the right track.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> Go to the inspector's meetngs. See if there are alternate ways around getting the inspector on the right track.


It's to spread out out here, I am working in a different city every day. I might have to run for governor some day.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> It's to spread out out here, I am working in a different city every day. I might have to run for governor some day.


Out here in the frozen north , we have 5 (city) inspectors for Anchorage, a couple of city) inspectors forFairbanks, and about 4 for the whole state. So we normally who our inspectors are.Thankfully, most are pretty good.

We are the biggest state, but probably the smallest people wise!


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Completely below with listed direct burial acorns. Most of the time i have ditches open that are more than 30" deep and just lay the rods flat. i try to stay away from the sledge whenever possible.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jw0445 said:


> I leave 6" above ground and do not bury from one to the other.


 

Illegal...........


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

3xdad said:


> Completely below with listed direct burial acorns. Most of the time i have ditches open that are more than 30" deep and just lay the rods flat. i try to stay away from the sledge whenever possible.


You do know that laying a ground rod in a trench like that is only permissible if you can't drive the rod straight into the ground or at a 45 degree angle. It is not a choice to just bury it. (See 250.53(G))

I always drive the ground rod to at least 2" below grade.

Chris


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Illegal...........



Maybe he gets 8' 6" rods. :whistling2:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I leave rods sticking up about 4". I know it is against code. It is what the morons like to see around here. Sometimes I might even cut them. 

~Matt


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> The problem I have is every inspector out here thinks #4 on the side of a house or exposed is subject to physical damage, so have been forced to start using the armored ground cable and I don't want the steel jacket in the dirt, sounds like I should start using 10'er's. I've been leaving it up three inches for the past few years. But always below grade in before I moved to CA.


How about carflex instead of steel flex..


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I leave rods sticking up about 4". I know it is against code. It is what the morons like to see around here. Sometimes I might even cut them.
> 
> ~Matt


I've got it written down on a failure care saying it has to be 1-1/2" above grade.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

we drive to just below grade then dig around the acorn so the inspector can see the attachment when rebury.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> I go about 6 inches below. And, I always drive 2 rods and have to trench, by hand at least 6 feet over to the other anyway.


How deep do you bury the wire between them.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I leave rods sticking up about 4". I know it is against code. It is what the morons like to see around here. Sometimes I might even cut them.
> 
> ~Matt


If you cut them make sure you beat up the end of the ground rod with your hammer...





:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> If you cut them make sure you beat up the end of the ground rod with your hammer...
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing:




Thats what I told my helper to do.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> How deep do you bury the wire between them.


I just did this exact thing on monday, I buried it about 6" below grade. Im not actually sure if there is a depth requirement for a GEC. the job passed so I guess it was good enough.

~Matt


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

When I lived in the USVI an 8' ground rod was good for two or three houses. They called the rock their blue bitch. The whole island's one big rock sticking out of the ocean.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Maybe he gets 8' 6" rods. :whistling2:


Doesn't matter how long they are if they are not protected from physical damage where subject to it.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> How deep do you bury the wire between them.


NEC has 250.64B to say about it, but my state ammend. says 24" below grade to protect against physical damage. I've gotten to the point to just backhoe everything.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

raider1 said:


> You do know that laying a ground rod in a trench like that is only permissible if you can't drive the rod straight into the ground or at a 45 degree angle. It is not a choice to just bury it. (See 250.53(G))
> 
> I always drive the ground rod to at least 2" below grade.
> 
> Chris


Absolutely. However, it is choice #3. i've gotten to know the areas where they can be driven, but most cannot. When i see the stone carving whoop dee doos from the backhoe teeth in the bottom of the ditch, i'm not gonna mushroom the rod just to say that i tried. :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> How deep do you bury the wire between them.


 
Another time saving hint Kessler. Don't bury it, beat the wire into the ground. Start at one rod, and literally beat the wire with your hammer into the soil. It's much quicker than digging and reburying.


Haters?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Another time saving hint Kessler. Don't bury it, beat the wire into the ground. Start at one rod, and literally beat the wire with your hammer into the soil. It's much quicker than digging and reburying.
> 
> 
> Haters?


:laughing::laughing:

But.. subject to damage??? :laughing:


I can just picture that....

~Matt


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> But.. subject to damage??? :laughing:
> 
> ...


 
I run #4 to rods,,,it doesn't hurt it:whistling2:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I run #4 to rods,,,it doesn't hurt it:whistling2:


I would never think of doing that, but its still funny... :thumbup:

~Matt


----------



## RomExpert (Mar 24, 2011)

Always below grade, but I'm sure if you leave that extra few inches above the ground it will totally reduce its performance. :jester:

The one exception to this is when you hit ledge and have to cut it off with the sawzall. :laughing:


----------

